# Polly is a thief!



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Little Polly is 8 weeks old and is a thief! She is stealing my heat! This tiny girl cheated death not once but twice, maybe 3 times now!

She was found at 2+ weeks old and was slated for euthanasia because she was so sick. A vet tech decided to try and take her home and nurse her but she refused to drink from a bottle. She was fading fast but I offered my momma Zoey who never met a kitten she didn't love. Polly would not nurse from momma but went straight for the food dish! This teeny tiny girl that could barely walk was weaned!! :mrgreen:

About 2 weeks later she came down with a URI that was so bad I thought I would lose her. We rushed her to emergency and for 2 weeks I syringe fed her 4-5 times a day. :neutral: She was a mess. Terrible eye infection, couldn't breath, couldn't walk, could barely eat - I was so scared for her.

Here she is at about 8 weeks old. Full of life and love and just too cute!! She give kisses on the lips and has the loudest purr. She LOVES to cuddle in your arm like a baby. :heart


View attachment 66282


View attachment 66290


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

awww, what a cutie!!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Lol, I think little Miss Polly is already *in *her forever home. :wink: She is so flippin' adorable it's just not funny!!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Polly has stolen ALL our hearts! Marcia is just the lucky one who has her!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

She is so affectionate because you saved her life. She is so adorable and if she is a sweety too, she will easily find a forever home - are you considering keeping her?


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

DIESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS SO SO SO cute!!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

How did this thread end up in the "Meet My Kitty" forum?! Maybe you can get one of the mods to move it for you, Marcia. 

Fostering is one of the only things that I don't mind failing miserably at--especially when the consequences are as adorable as Polly.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hmmmm....Marcia and Polly...under the "meet my kitty" thread...Sounds like a decision has been made!! 
Sharon


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Naw, no decision. I really need to keep my vow of adopting seniors and let others take this cutie patutie. There is a 15 year old at the shelter now that desperately needs a home and is really pulling at my heart. 

This is under Meet my Kitty because there is no forum called Meet my Foster! It's not really general Cat Chat, or Lounge material, not Behavior or Nutrition and certainly not Rainbow Bridge. I just made an educated guess and chose Meet my Kitty for no reason except she is kinda mine - .... but not really. Comprendo??


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Aww Darn!! Thought you had succumbed to "Kitten Magic!"
Polly IS adorable!!
A 15 year old? Poor baby...what's her/his story??


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Wait, whut?? :shock: I was thinking that in the other thread you had said she had cheated death and was really special and your husband said you should keep her. Although the 15-yr-old is certainly in need, I'll definitely agree with you there, and I'm sure Miss Polly will not have trouble getting a home, she is such a doll.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

He did say that, that is why I struggle - but honestly he never interacts with her, I do. I really feel drawn to the seniors in need - no one wants them, but EVERYONE loves Polly at the shelter. She does not "need" me.

The 15 year old is a handsome Bengal mix that looks like he has major arthritis in his hind quarters. They had him listed as 1+. yea, right. 1+ about 14 years! Sheesh. I've asked for a full blood panel on him with the thought of foster to adopt but the foster coordinator thinks he may get adopted this weekend when all our cats are 1/2 off.

If I do take him I want to know what kind of medical issues he has. The last senior I asked about had bad kidneys, bad heart and bad thyroid. I feel bad but I have my limit of what I can comfortably deal with. Major Meow (the 15 year old's name) - the age is just a guess, needs me more than Polly does at this point. :sad:

BTW, note his right eye in the bottom pic! Notice anything?

View attachment 66330


View attachment 66338


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm sad we won't get updates on Polly. I have NO doubt she'll find a wonderful loving home. That's how I knew I made the right choice with Neelix, he has a lot of the same mannerisms you mentioned Polly has. He'll lick my lips like crazy and the ruuuubbbbb his face all over them (leaving large quantities of hair stuck to my lips).... He's such a little love bug, when he's not being a COMPLETE terror.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Polly is just absolutely adorable!!  I am so glad to hear she is finally in good health! I've been rooting for her through all of her issues. Bless your heart for saving all of these kitties, Marcia!!


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

She's lucky!! It's a good thing they usually come with 9 lives, she needed a few already.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Marcia said:


> BTW, note his right eye in the bottom pic! Notice anything?


Aww, there's a heart reflection in there - how sweet!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I was watching Polly play with the new feral kittens last night and that girl is pure 8 week old rambunctious kitten!! Pouncing, going for the throat, chasing, catching, bunny kicking and having a ball - the whole enchilada of kitten behavior! She is 100% what I don't want happening to my feet or ankles and can you imagine the grief she would give Lacey and Maddie! 

Kittens are cute and adorable but the old folks need me.....


I'll keep her here until she is 3 pounds, get her spayed and she will be put up for adoption.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Major Meow? What a great name for a very regal kitty! 

Good eye Heather - I totally didn't notice!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

*Polly is getting SO big!*

It's so hard to believe this itty bitty is 10 weeks old now. She is still so tiny!

View attachment 67937


View attachment 67945


I'm still trying to get the kittens to go on all those shelves I put up! Even Polly wanted to get in on the action but in the end no one took that first leap of faith!

View attachment 67953


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

What a sweetheart! They will eventually love those shelves....MINE love to jump up on anything. Maybe put them up there a few times so they can see how great it is!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I repositioned the cat tree so a shelf is like right under that shelf! I'll try putting one of them up there.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG she is just impossibly cute!!! That face would melt ice.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

She is such a doll baby! She will climb up my chest and sit on my "pillows". Of course that is after she give me kisses, nibbles on my lower lip and nuzzles my neck. :heart:heart:heart

I tried taking her downstairs but she ran right back up to the Happy Room. Someone must have gotten her good to be so suddenly afraid of the downstairs! :sad that's ok, Polly you can stay in the Happy Room!


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

She is a sweetheart


----------

